# When to clean frozen fish?



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

I've seen many people on the net ask if its "ok to freeze fish before cleaning them?", or how long can i freeze fish before cleaning?" and my response and belief has always been NO i prefer to clean them before freezing.

Since i'm new to ice fishing this year, it got me to thinking..
Today i was out on the ice and the bite was hot, so when i went to leave, i had 21 bluegill laying on the ice that were frozen solid. When i got home i was feeling lazy, so i just put them in ziplock bags and threw them in the freezer, whole and uncleaned.

My thoughts were since their already frozen, what can it hurt to leave them frozen for a day or two, or a week or two for that matter, before cleaning them?

So i'm just wondering what others do in this situation? I'm sure that when the bite's hot, people aren't out there gutting each fish after catching it.

Just looking for some input on what some of you experienced hardwater guys do.

Thanks for any input. J


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

I would clean them as soon as possible, I hate how slimy they get once you thaw them :fish2:


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

cedartool-fishinfool said:


> I would clean them as soon as possible, I hate how slimy they get once you thaw them :fish2:


 So do you clean yours out on the ice before they freeze? Or do you clean them while their frozen when you get home? Although i've never tried it, it seems like it would be really hard to filet a rock solid bluegill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

If you do clean them on the ice by law u have to leave skin on so the fish can be identified, myself I just clean them when I get home or the first chance I get after im home..

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## icefisher1991 (Dec 15, 2008)

I take a 5 gallon bucket, fill it about half way with water, and throw any keepers in there, they stay alive (for the most part) until I clean them when I get home. Just be careful when you have a bunch and you are grabbing them out of the bucket to clean them.


----------



## ed1054 (Aug 26, 2006)

I was told a long time ago that the guts will contaminate the meat if they are left in when you freeze them. The quicker you clean them, the better quality of the meat.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

I take a walmart or similar bag and put the fish in it. It seems to help the fish not freeze because they do not come in contact with ice and snow. Keep the bag in your bucket with the fish in it. If they do freeze just take the bucket with the bag of fish in the house and thaw them out and clean


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

icefisher1991 said:


> I take a 5 gallon bucket, fill it about half way with water, and throw any keepers in there, they stay alive (for the most part) until I clean them when I get home. Just be careful when you have a bunch and you are grabbing them out of the bucket to clean them.


Thats exactly what i do. Water in a bucket,i use a 3 gallon for panfish, fish goes in, stay alive, no frozen fish when you get home. I do the same with walleyes when its bitter cold out.

Cleaning frozen fish or half frozen fish sucks. Super cold on your hands, and dangerous IMO as your forcing the knife blade....as far as thawing in water, no thanks. Talk about a nasty slimey mess.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

The guts don't contaminate the meat when frozen.....the guts are frozen. As was stated, after a day of fishing, most people come home with some frozen fish anyways. Once they are frozen, they are frozen. Doesn't really matter if it is a day or 5 days. Of course, you are probably best not waiting weeks, but I really don't see it making a big difference. Some times, I'll keep a couple of fish frozen in a snow bank until I get a few more, then clean them all at the same time.


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> The guts don't contaminate the meat when frozen.....the guts are frozen. As was stated, after a day of fishing, most people come home with some frozen fish anyways. Once they are frozen, they are frozen. Doesn't really matter if it is a day or 5 days. Of course, you are probably best not waiting weeks, but I really don't see it making a big difference. Some times, I'll keep a couple of fish frozen in a snow bank until I get a few more, then clean them all at the same time.


x2 

I just cleaned some from 10 days ago. And ate them the same night. TASTY


----------



## happy angling (Jan 6, 2011)

heres the deal take em home put in sink add water make coffee or your choiice drink sit back relax 1 hr then clean fish you caught em sooner the better cause no one likes cleaning fish take bad with the good its worth it to me i love ice fishing :lol:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Sometimes I leave them in a bucket and throw snow on them until I'm ready to clean them.

I don't put water on them to thaw them out, just let them sit in the fridge for a day or leave in the sink an hour before cleaning them.

As long as their not rock sold frozen, I think they clean easier than being alive and fresh.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Actually I prefer to clean fish that are nearly or slightly frozen. IMO it makes for a cleaner fillet and when the guts are partially solid there's less chance of contamination.


----------



## bassmaster (Jun 27, 2001)

It might just be me but it seems like the meat gets softer if you clean a fish that's been frozen for a couple days. I ate them without getting sick so i guess it really doesn't matter.


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips guys. Think i'm just gonna partialy thaw then clean them when i het get home tonight. In the future i'll try the bucket or bag trick rather than leaving them on the ice to freeze solid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

And you have a bucket, put some snow in the bottom before adding the fish, then when you are ready to go add some more snow on top of the fish. The last time I went to Canada (Lake Simco for 3 days for perch) that is what we did and some of them kept for 3 days that way. The snow will keep the fish from freezing. Works on pan fish. Guess it will work on larger fish but you will need a very big bucket:lol:


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

I use either a minnow bucket w/water, or a small cooler, for panfish. I use a little longer, narrow cooler for the walleyes. I have one that's 6" wide, 20" long, and 15" high with a shoulder strap, like for the races. I don't like freezing them, then thawing to clean, then freezing them again. Capnhook


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

slowpoke said:


> And you have a bucket, put some snow in the bottom before adding the fish, then when you are ready to go add some more snow on top of the fish. The last time I went to Canada (Lake Simco for 3 days for perch) that is what we did and some of them kept for 3 days that way. The snow will keep the fish from freezing. Works on pan fish. Guess it will work on larger fish but you will need a very big bucket:lol:


 Lol. With the fish that i catch, i could probably get away with using a large butter tub.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

This is what I do to avoid frozen fish...

Dril 3 holes about 2ft from your honey hole, but don't go threw. Knock teh block in the middl eout, spud a small chanel between the big hole and you actual fishing hole. It will fill with water, then throw em in there. It's a live well on the ice, and ouy can cull em out as you go. Of course you need at least 10-12" of ice to make this work, but it works real well.


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Abel said:


> This is what I do to avoid frozen fish...
> 
> Dril 3 holes about 2ft from your honey hole, but don't go threw. Knock teh block in the middl eout, spud a small chanel between the big hole and you actual fishing hole. It will fill with water, then throw em in there. It's a live well on the ice, and ouy can cull em out as you go. Of course you need at least 10-12" of ice to make this work, but it works real well.


Another good tip, thanks.
I forgot about this one. I remember seeing this tip last year when i was researching/procrastinating and trying to decide if i wanted to get into ice fishing.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I've cleaned mine 2 weeks later and they are fine.. 

I put mine in the sink full of water till thawed, then I drain the water and spray them with the sprayer and all of the slime washes right off...


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

I really hate dealing with frozen fish so here is what I do. Pan fish go in a bucket half full of water or are packed in snow as I catch them. My favorite method especially for bigger fish is to carry a feed sack which will store anywhere and will hold a limit of walleyes or lakers easily. Just put snow in with them as you add them to the sack. It also will pack easily at the end of the day for your trip off the ice. Much easier than taking extra buckets or a cooler. 

I have packed perch with snow in feed sacks at Simcoe and they kept easily and fresh for two days before returning to Grayling to clean them.


----------

